# Ink pump instructions?



## DKF (Mar 23, 2008)

I made my Uncle a Jr. Retro FP and he is having trouble keeping the pump full....he asked if there were any instructions....do any of you have a link to some instructions of some sort...I know that it is pretty straight forward, but I would like to send him something if possible.  If it still does not work, it may be a problem with the pump....thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## gwilki (Mar 23, 2008)

Don
When you say that he is having problems keeping the pump full, do you mean that as soon as he fills the pen from a bottle, the ink leaks back out? If so, where is it leaking from?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 23, 2008)

Is he writing with it a LOT??  (Just checking the obvious)


----------



## rlharding (Mar 24, 2008)

I believe there are instructions in our library.  Probably by Anthony Turchetta.


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Is he writing with it a LOT??  (Just checking the obvious)



Lee, I was thinking the same thing.  Keeping a pen full seems counterintuitive.

Seriously, it may be that he is not drawing as much ink into the pen as he thinks. I have an older pen where the pump does not work that well.  I am constantly filling it.  He might want to try changing pumps.

jeff


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 24, 2008)

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/fillingfountainpens.pdf


----------



## DKF (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you gents......and DC for the link.......I do not know the specifics of the problem.  It may be that he is not getting as much in as is possible.....I will get more details from him next time I speak to him.  Thanks again.


----------



## arioux (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,

Herre is a link if he needs image)


http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLAT...ry=679-887|level=2-3|pageid=3905-4920|link=LN

Alfred


----------

